# PLEASE REPLY ASAP!!! Missing hedgehog



## sss8765 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok so i have another post that I lost my hedgie and it has been almost a week now and Im going over to help look for him. Is their anything at all that attracts hedgies out of hiding except for their fav treat( he does not have one) and is their any places they reall yenjoy hiding in? PLEASE REPLY I WANT ALL THE HELP I CAN GET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE REPLY ASAP!!!*

So sorry you have not found them yet a week alone is a very long time.  I so wish I was close by so I could help you with the search,poor hog.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: PLEASE REPLY ASAP!!!*

I'm so sorry that you haven't found your little one.  Anywhere that a hedgie can get under and be in complete darkness is a good hiding spot for them. Unfortunately, that doesn't help much...since there are a lot of those kinds of places in a home. Look under everything- even if it looks too small. Since they are nocturnal, looking during the day is going to be really difficult. Maybe try and pull an all nighter and see if your little one turns up?

Good luck, hope you find your hedgie soon.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: PLEASE REPLY ASAP!!!*

The last thing I would try is modifying one of those miner headbands and rig up a red light up there and go searching at night. That's about it. I'd hate to say it, but a week without food, water, or heater may not end well.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: PLEASE REPLY ASAP!!!*



Christemo said:


> I'd hate to say it, but a week without food, water, or heater may not end well.


I think it's a little too soon to start expecting the worst! While I was visiting my breeder (Kim of Kymwana Tiggy Winkles), she told my boyfriend and I a story about how she once lost one of her hedgehogs - she slipped out the door of the hedgehog room and was gone. All of Kim's searching was fruitless, but about a month later, the hedgehog just reappeared; Kim got a glimpse of her scuttling behind a couch, hauled the couch out of the way and grabbed her up. She was very skinny, but alive, and we met her while we were there! Kim assumes she survived by drinking from a little leak underneath their washing machine and eating whatever little bugs she managed to find. This also took place in the winter. If that hedgehog survived a month, sss8765's hedgehog is almost definitely still alive after a week.

Good luck!


----------



## sss8765 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: PLEASE REPLY ASAP!!!*



moxieberry said:


> Christemo said:
> 
> 
> > I'd hate to say it, but a week without food, water, or heater may not end well.
> ...


Thanks, that really gives me confidence that the little guy is still theyre because the heat is up and we left food and water out for him.Thanks guys just is there any foods hedgies like to eat and come out to, i want to try and lure him ouyt. 
Thanks for all the ideas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: PLEASE REPLY ASAP!!!*

Only reason I said that is because it's winter time.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: PLEASE REPLY ASAP!!!*



sss8765 said:


> Ok so i have another post that I lost my hedgie and it has been almost a week now and Im going over to help look for him. Is their anything at all that attracts hedgies out of hiding except for their fav treat( he does not have one) and is their any places they reall yenjoy hiding in? PLEASE REPLY I WANT ALL THE HELP I CAN GET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm not sure if this will help at all, but maybe you could try setting out canned tuna. I fed this to Felix once and it got a BIG reaction, probably because of the strong scent that it has. I put a tiny bit in a bowl in his cage and he actually crawled out of his igloo in daylight to try it, which I've never seen him do before. (Usually he absolutely refuses to come out on his own until well after 10pm.) I didn't feed him tuna again after the really horrible smelling poops it gave him, but maybe you could try using it to lure your hedgie out into the open.

Best wishes. I really hope you find him soon


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: PLEASE REPLY ASAP!!!*

Close the doors to each room of the house, put some flour on the floor with his favorite kibble and a bowl of water in the middle. Then watch for foot prints. If the flooring you have won't allow for flour, a brown paper bag with the flour/food will work too. It will help you narrow down which room the hedgehog is in.

Live traps have been used with some success before.

Look for any place where it is really warm. My very first hedgehog was a master of escape. Most of the time I'd find her under a heavy bookcase. The clearance wasn't much, and I never dreamed she would be under it, but she always was. Her daughter, sought warm, and cozy comfort. Which was in bed with me (she made it easy, but it was quite a shock the first time I rolled over to a snuffling quill ball in my bed).


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: PLEASE REPLY ASAP!!!*

Look under and in the back of washer, dryer fridge, stove, dishwasher. They like dark warm spots and all of those appliances produce heat when they are running. It's best not to use any of these until you are certain she is not in them.

Blocking off rooms are a must and check everything in the room. Don't sit on beds or upholstered furniture without checking. Also, if you check one side of a room, watch to make certain she is running to the other as you do. I had a little stinker that as I moved the bins under one end of a 10' table, she would run to the other and back again when I pulled them out from the other side. It wasn't until I pulled them all out at once that I found her.

When you are looking in an area, make some loud noises and thump on things, then be silent and listen for huffs. Use a flashlight or very bright light when looking under things. Look inside dresser drawers and behind books in bookcases, dirty laundry, bottoms of closets. If there are large speakers, they almost always have a hole in the back so look inside. You have to be very thorough.

I've added Missing hedgehog to your title. Many people, including myself, don't always read threads that have no description of what it is about.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: PLEASE REPLY ASAP!!!*



Christemo said:


> Only reason I said that is because it's winter time.


I understand - but like I said, the story I was told by my breeder happened during the winter as well. If I remember correctly, when the hedgehog was found she was in a "garage" area between the hedgehog room and the house itself - their house has been modified to have their insulated/heated hedgehog room added onto it, but that in-between area isn't heated. I don't know if that's where the hedgehog spent the whole time, but Kim emphasized how impressed she was that the hedgehog survived when it was so cold outside.

Of course it's a serious situation, and it shouldn't be assumed that this hedgehog will be perfectly fine, but it also shouldn't be assumed yet that he's a goner. :] Animals can be very resilient when it comes to survival.

Another thing to keep in mind is that they're actually very good climbers when they want to be - so don't eliminate possible hiding spots because 'he couldn't possibly get up there'. That includes checking things like garbage cans, etc.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The situation with Kim's hedgie surviving that long and in those temperatures is probably 1 in a million. You are right, that even though it has been a week, until hedgie is found either safe or..., nothing can be assumed. Hopefully she has found somewhere warm. I also think if she wasn't alive, they would know it by now.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

i once lost my hedgie she escaped from her cage all night we put out baby food, she somehow got under our counter maybe tap on any walls or the counters, cabinets, anything your hedgie could get under and listen for huffing. Have some food prepared because Im sure he/she will be hungry and scared... Good luck!


----------



## Pinkion (Dec 25, 2011)

Take a lot of your used shirts in the laundry basket. Lay them flat down with some food underneath all around the house, hopefully the next few days you will see a large lump underneath your shirt and your hedgie will be there! I did that with my hedgehog when she climbed out of her cage.


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

What kind of wheel do you have for your hedgie? does she use it? is it loud? if so, place her wheel along with some food and water in a different room of your house every night, if you have a comfort wheel, you should hear it if she uses it. it may narrow down where she is. if i was a hedgie, i wouldnt resist a wheel sitting in the open, ready for me to use it! hope this helps!
-jessie


----------



## sss8765 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just wanted to let u guys all know, we found our hedgie hiding under some clothes so now he is sleeping calmly in his cage. He is a little skinny and has dry skin but other wise he is fine


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

sss8765 said:


> Just wanted to let u guys all know, we found our hedgie hiding under some clothes so now he is sleeping calmly in his cage. He is a little skinny and has dry skin but other wise he is fine


 That is AWESOME news!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

im really glad you found the little guy!

thats how hudini got his name
escaped the very first night i got him. found him asleep in my moms wool basket.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

That's awesome news! I'm happy its all over I couldn't imagine going through what you just did!


----------



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember when I had wilbur, he escaped once and my dad found him behind the heater because of the warmth. 
i hope you find him soon. 
Best of Luck


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Ive been following this and waiting for some good news! Yay I'm so happy for you!


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

OMG!! I'm really happy for u guys!!! I was praying it'd be a happy ending!!


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

YAY!    :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## hedgieluv (Oct 29, 2011)

Yay! Yay! Yay! So glad your hedgie is okay.


----------



## Piratemama (Jan 3, 2012)

Yay! I'm so happy to hear your baby is safe!


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

SUPER happy you found your little one!  Naughty little hedgie, haha.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow that is fantastic!      

I must admit I didn't think this would turn out well considering there was poison out .......just goes to show you, never give up! 

Good job!!!!


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

I just posted some suggestions but then realized you have found her! I'm so glad, now i have to get back to reading WHERE you found her.


----------



## gma (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope you have found your hedgie by now! I am babysitting my son's for a month and have fallen in love with Clyde. Of course he loves to play hide n seek and I thought I knew his favorite place in each room until.... He disappeared right in front of my eyes. I looked behind the dresser where I thought I saw him go, but he wasn't there. You can't see under the dresser because it doesn't have legs and the wood wood skirt goes around the front and sides. Come to find out, the back doesn't go all the way to the floor. Apparently, he got behind the dresser and immediately turned toward the front - invisible until my husband tipped the dresser all the way forward and there was Clyde up against the front skirt (quite proud of himself and his new hiding spot). A day later, he did it again in another room, but we have him figured out now (and we have blocked all those dressers off - effectively hedgie-proofing our house)

I would recommend sticking your hand behind each piece of furniture that doesn't have legs to see if they have an open spot in back. The best of luck to you. I felt absolutely sick the first time I lost Clyde, I can only imagine how you feel after a week!


----------



## gma (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh, I am so glad you found him!!! I realize I was reading the posts in ascending instead on decending order (doh).


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

Congrats
on finding 
the little pig


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woohoo!


----------

